# 1ο Εναλλακτικό Φεστιβάλ Αλληλέγγυας & Συνεργατικής Οικονομίας



## Elsa (Oct 20, 2012)

19-20-21 Οκτώβρη, στο Ελληνικό - Πολιτιστικό Κέντρο Ελληνικού (παλιά αμερικανική βάση)
Πήγα χτες, στην πρώτη μέρα, και είχε πολύ ενδιαφέρον, τόσο η συζήτηση που παρακολούθησα όσο και το γενικότερο κλίμα και η ατμόσφαιρα. Ένας άλλος κόσμος είναι υπαρκτός, εκεί πέρα! :)
Αν πάτε, πάρτε μαζί σας κάτι για να ανταλλάξετε με κουπόνι φαγητού. Ένα βιβλίο, ένα cd, κάτι που έχετε φτιάξει εσείς κλπκλπ, το νόημα να γίνει ανταλλαγή κι όχι αγοραπωλησία. Μπορείτε ακόμα να προσφέρετε λίγο χρόνο σε κάποια δραστηριότητα ή εθελοντική εργασία (π.χ. να καθαρίσετε πατάτες).
Διαβάστε τις λεπτομέρειες στο http://www.festival4sce.org/
Ζαζ, κάτι που νομίζω θα σε ενδιαφέρει από το σημερινό πρόγραμμα:
_17.00-19.00 Κοινά Αγαθά : Η Οργάνωση της Παραγωγής πέρα από το Κράτος και την Αγορά
DLN Δίκτυο για την ψηφιακή απελευθέρωση, Ομιλητές:
Γιώργος Παπανικολάου,
Αντώνης Μπρούμας,
Νίκος Ρούσσος
Με αφορμή στην ταινία των Monty Python. «Life of Brian» προτάθηκε η ονομασία της ομάδας Digital Liberation Network (http://dln.gr/). Η υπό συγκρότηση συλλογικότητα έχει ως σκοπούς την ανατροπή των επιλογών που θέτουν οι κυρίαρχοι συσχετισμοί εξουσίας για την κοινωνία της πληροφορίας, την αλλαγή κεντρικών πολιτικών στην κοινωνία της πληροφορίας με βάση μία ριζοσπαστική πολιτική ατζέντα, που θα προκύπτει από την πρακτική των κοινωνικών κινημάτων και τις ανάγκες της κοινωνίας, τη μαχητική παρέμβαση στο δημόσιο διάλογο σε σχέση με τα ψηφιακά δικαιώματα και τις ελευθερίες πάνω στη βάση της πολιτικής αυτής ατζέντας και την παραγωγή λόγου και γνώσης, ώστε τα κοινωνικά κινήματα να δίνουν από καλύτερες θέσεις τους αγώνες για την πρόοδο της κοινωνίας της πληροφορίας σε συνθήκες ελευθερίας και κοινωνικής δικαιοσύνης._

Αυτόν τον Παπανικολάου, τον άκουσα και χτες, μου άρεσε η αισιοδοξία του για το μέλλον! :)


----------



## Elsa (Oct 21, 2012)

Σήμερα, Κυριακή, 17.00-19.00 
_Συζήτηση: *Άλλο είναι η Ζωή κι άλλο αυτό που ζούμε*
Μια προσέγγιση του συγγραφέα Γιάννη Μακριδάκη (http://yiannismakridakis.gr) στα βασικά της ζωής μας. Στη ζωή που αφήσαμε για να ενταχθούμε στο πλαστό και πλάνο χρηματοοικονομικό σύστημα ως σκλάβοι. Η απομάκρυνση του ανθρώπου από το φυσικό του περιβάλλον ως αιτία συμπεριφορών που συντηρούν τον φαύλο κύκλο της καταστροφής. Η αστικοποίηση του πλανήτη ως ρίζα του κακού. Και μια πρόταση: Ανάπτυξη με έργα μικρής κλίμακας, σεβασμός και ανάδειξη του φυσικού και πολιτισμικού κεφαλαίου της χώρας, του μοναδικού μας πλούτου. Παρουσίαση-Κίνημα 18 (www.kinima18.gr): Δικτύωση και συν-δράση όλων των πολιτών και των συλλογικοτήτων που αγωνίζονται ανά την Ελλάδα για κοινωνίες αλληλεγγύης και συνεργασίας μεταξύ συμπληρωματικών ανθρώπων και όχι πια ανταγωνιστικών ατόμων._

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον είχε χτες η παρουσίαση για την Ανταλλακτική και Αλληλέγγυα Οικονομία που έκαναν οι Χρήστος Παπαιωάννου (ΤΕΜ- Μαγνησίας-http://www.tem-magnisia.gr/), Ειρήνη Σωτηροπούλου (Υποψήφια Διδάκτωρ στο Τμήμα Οικονομικών Επιστημών, Παν. Κρήτης-http://www.erevnaantallages.blogspot.gr), Θωμάς Άνεμος και Βαγγέλης Βλαχάκης (Αγροναύτες-Δίκτυο Παραγωγών Πελοποννήσου και Καταναλωτών Αθήνας-http://agronaftes.blogspot.gr) και Κώστας Διάκος (νομικός), καθώς και το εργαστήριο “Κοινά Αγαθά : Η Οργάνωση της Παραγωγής πέρα από το Κράτος και την Αγορά” (Γιώργος Παπανικολάου, Αντώνης Μπρούμας), που αφορούσε μεταξύ άλλων το Δίκτυο DLN, για την ψηφιακή απελευθέρωση και από το οποίο πρόλαβα μόνο το κλείσιμο και τη συζήτηση.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 21, 2012)

Υπάρχουν πουθενά (ή πρόκειται ν' ανέβουν) βιντεάκια;


----------



## Elsa (Oct 21, 2012)

Ελπίζω, γιατί τα βιντεοσκοπούσαν, θα ενημερώσω αν τα βρω. Ίσως το ανεβάσουν οι ίδιοι εδώ: http://bloggr.p2pfoundation.net ή εδώ: http://dln.gr
Μόλις είδα ότι η συζήτηση με θέμα "Εγχειρήματα εργασιακής αυτοδιαχείρισης - Κολεκτίβες εργασίας", με τους Μάκη Αναγνώστου (Σωματείο Εργαζομένων Βιομηχανικής Μεταλλευτικής), Σταύρο Σταυρίδη (καθηγητής ΕΜΠ), Γιώργο Παπανικολάου (P2P Foundation), Χρυσόστομο Γαλανό (Συνεργατικό Καφενείο Ακαδημίας Πλάτωνος), ανέβηκε ήδη εδώ: http://efimeridadrasi.blogspot.gr
Η συζήτηση με τον Μακριδάκη δεν είχε τόσο ενδιαφέρον όσο περίμενα, ίσως γιατί είχε πάααααρα πολύ κοινό (και πολύ αποπνικτική ατμόσφαιρα).
Η παρουσίαση «Τοπικοποίηση-κοινωνικοποίηση-αποανάπτυξη», αντίθετα, παρ' όλο το μάκρος της ήταν πολύ καλή, μου άρεσε ιδιαίτερα η εισήγηση του Γιώργου Καλλή, καθηγητή στο Αυτόνομο Πανεπιστήμιο Βαρκελώνης.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 22, 2012)

Μεταξύ άλλων, η ομάδα DLN, ανέφερε και το ελεύθερο ψηφιακό μουσικό ραδιόφωνο:
_Η Εταιρεία Ελεύθερου Λογισμικού / Λογισμικού Ανοιχτού Κώδικα (ΕΕΛ/ΛΑΚ, www.eellak.gr) στο πλαίσιο των δράσεών της για την προώθηση του Ανοιχτού Περιεχομένου διαθέτει το ψηφιακό μουσικό ραδιόφωνο ccradio.ellak.gr.

Το ψηφιακό μουσικό ραδιόφωνο ccradio.ellak.gr είναι μια υπηρεσία που απευθύνεται κυρίως σε όσους θέλουν να αναπαράγουν δημόσια στους χώρους τους μουσική που διανέμεται ελεύθερα με άδειες Creative Commons(www.creativecommons.gr) και δεν δημιουργεί απαιτήσεις από φορείς συλλογικής διαχείρισης._
Περισσότερα εδώ: http://ccradio.ellak.gr


----------

